# Help with Massey Ferguson RF500 Finishing Mower



## Benjamin N. Weaver (Jul 27, 2020)

The right-hand pulley-spindle seized up on my Massey Ferguson RF500 finishing mower, and the dealership wants $1500 for a new assembly. Are there any universal or generic parts available because I can't afford to spend that much money to fix this mower!


----------



## HarveyW (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello Benjamin, welcome to the tractor forum.

Try contacting Agri Supply at 1-800-345-0169. They have several spindles that
might work.

https://www.agrisupply.com/pulley-spindle/p/84097/












https://www.agrisupply.com/spindle-assembly-for-model-finishing-mower/p/75295/


----------

